# Long-Steps



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi , this is my new scape.

120/50/60 360 L Juwel Rio 300

Blue Tetra 15. Amano shrimp 10. Cardinal 5.

Light:
2xGiesemann Powerchrome Aquaflora 54W

2xGiesemann PowerChrome Midday 54W

2xNarva 54w

Tropica Plant Substrate 5L

Micro Tropica and Macro PPS-Pro 10/1/2.5 NPK

CO2

Sera flore CO2 Aktiv-Reaktor 1000

Filter:
Eheim 2073 professionel 3
Eheim 2228 professionel 2


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful and healthy plants! Keep us posted!


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

A new picture and a video:


Tanichthys Micagemmae :


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

stunning tank. looks great


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

this is what planted tanks are all about!!! people are getting too infatuated with rocks and wood and godknowswhat...

it takes knowledge and skill to produce focal point(s) and structure without hardware, you obviously lack none!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

wow gorgeous


----------



## jessezm (Feb 13, 2009)

Inspiring


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

I ad Harscape


----------



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

Great tank


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

I ad a new photo , what do you think about the tank?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

still...WOW


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

How to trim the plants. I hope you enjoy it!
Watch in 720p:


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

And it's still growing :

The Movie in HD:


----------



## reims (Nov 20, 2006)

superb scape! btw, may I know the list of plants you used in this scape? thanks!


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you!


1.Hydrocotyle Japan
2.Roatala Rotundifolia Sp Red
3.Rotala Green
4.Rotala Colorata, Indica
5.Umbrosum
6.Flame Moss
7.Ludwigia Brevipes


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful tank, really love it! ove micagemmae, I've them in my Vietnamese biotope, but the fish in the video are no Tanichthys micagemmae but the more common Tanichthys albonubes... Nevertheless great planting skills!


----------

